# Temple Run...



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

I heard Temple run is finally available for the android market, so does this mean i can download it onto my sons kindle
if so HOW, PLEASE SOMEONE HELP, THANK YOU!!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh no, now my husband will NEVER give up my Fire!!  I don't see it on Amazon yet, just on the Android market.  I'm sure it could be sideloaded but....   Good luck, I do hope you get it soon!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

StephanieJ said:


> Oh no, now my husband will NEVER give up my Fire!! I don't see it on Amazon yet, just on the Android market. I'm sure it could be sideloaded but....  Good luck, I do hope you get it soon!


i thought i could side load it to but its not on getjar, not sure how else or who else to try


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never played _Temple Run_, but apparently a lot of folks were waiting for it. It hit the Android store this morning, and more than ten thousand people have already rated it.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> I've never played _Temple Run_, but apparently a lot of folks were waiting for it. It hit the Android store this morning, and more than ten thousand people have already rated it.


i can't seem to side load it 
hoping someone here can help me


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have 1Mobile Market it is on there now, I just put it on my Fire!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

StephanieJ said:


> If you have 1Mobile Market it is on there now, I just put it on my Fire!


FOUND IT, SO AWESOME, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY SON WAS THRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

What is 1mobile market and how do I get it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you sideloaded any apps? Here is the link http://www.1mobile.com/ it has the download to put onto your computer then load to your Fire. It really is easy. There are threads here that explain things much, much better than I can!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I deleted Temple run from my iphone because i was using all my battery on it before mid day! xD


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

StephanieJ said:


> Have you sideloaded any apps? Here is the link http://www.1mobile.com/ it has the download to put onto your computer then load to your Fire. It really is easy. There are threads here that explain things much, much better than I can!


I don't feel comfortable installing Apps from places other than Amazon. If I try this side loading method, does it increase the risk of getting a virus or malware on the Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> I don't feel comfortable installing Apps from places other than Amazon. If I try this side loading method, does it increase the risk of getting a virus or malware on the Fire?


Marginally, I'd say. I'm fairly confident of Amazon's vetting process. But, according to reports here, 1Mobile is pretty good too. And if others have loaded a particular app and reported no problems I'd say you're pretty safe.

There's certainly nothing against the terms of service for the Fire -- you just have to change a setting to allow it.

Of course, I say all this, not having loaded anything from anywhere but Amazon. . .not out of fear but just out of laziness. I haven't seen anything I want bad enough to go to the trouble.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Ann,

I went ahead and installed 1Mobile Market and downloaded Temple Run(my DDs favorite game).  But the two icons for those two apps don't look right on the carousel.  They are huge and pixilated.  The resolution doesn't match the Amazon icons.  If all the icons look like that from a 3rd party, I'm not sure if I want to use them.  Distracts from the clean look on the home screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> Thanks Ann,
> 
> I went ahead and installed 1Mobile Market and downloaded Temple Run(my DDs favorite game). But the two icons for those two apps don't look right on the carousel. They are huge and pixilated. The resolution doesn't match the Amazon icons. If all the icons look like that from a 3rd party, I'm not sure if I want to use them. Distracts from the clean look on the home screen.


Generally, yes, the icons look like that from a 3rd party. It helps me know which ones I've downloaded from a third party, and I don't download that many. You can remove them from the Carousel between uses. I have a couple 3rd party apps I use a lot, I have them on my Favorites shelves, where they're smaller and don't look so bad. The rest I access from the Apps page when I want to use them.

Betsy


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Betsy,

I was worried that I ruined my Daughter's Fire in an attempt to surprise her with a favorite game when she got home from school today.  Now I know this is to be expected.  I'll leave it up to her if she wants to keep the game or not.  I have a feeling the huge icons are more bothersome to me than her.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone provide a direct link to Temple Run on 1mobile? Doing a search for it leads to many apps with that name and I'm not sure which one is the right one.

Edit: Is it this? http://www.1mobile.com/temple-run-361562.html


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, that's it.  I had the same problem.  You have to slog through a good screen full of apps trying to look like Temple Run.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

This game is so much fun, but does anyone have a problem with it suddenly shutting down on the fire while playing?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> This game is so much fun, but does anyone have a problem with it suddenly shutting down on the fire while playing?


Does this only happen on April Fools Day? Sorry, I couldn't resist. My bad!

I'm hoping that it will eventually come to the Amazon App Store. Sure sounds like fun!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> Does this only happen on April Fools Day? Sorry, I couldn't resist. My bad!
> 
> I'm hoping that it will eventually come to the Amazon App Store. Sure sounds like fun!


LOL. Unfortunately it continued past April Fools.  I solved it though by deleting it and downloading it from another site so yay. Fun game.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have this in my Galaxy tab. 4M after 20 tries. Lol! 

It is so addicting.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

To those that installed this from the 1Mobile Market...does Temple Run sometimes freeze for like 1/2 a second?  It happens at random, so I don't know if maybe the Fire is checking email or something.  But that slight pause delay kills it for me!

@ericbenson81 - you scored 4M??!?  I think my highest thus far is like 138K


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Zero said:


> To those that installed this from the 1Mobile Market...does Temple Run sometimes freeze for like 1/2 a second? It happens at random, so I don't know if maybe the Fire is checking email or something. But that slight pause delay kills it for me!


Mine does this too.


----------



## Liam Ireland (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't do it, Temple Run is a true battery killer!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I see this is now available from the Amazon App Store:


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

VondaZ said:


> I see this is now available from the Amazon App Store:


Yay!!!


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Temple Run - So addictive, it's like chocolate. Too much might be bad for you but it's so good you can't help yourself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I'll have to try it again...I got it and it just didn't do anything for me.


Betsy


----------

